# Cooling Jacket



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

as hot as it's been, Tito'd have to fight me for it...


----------



## Lerin (Jun 2, 2011)

I really like this! I may have to get one. Molly is always hott. I feel bad since we live in florida so I am always looking for ideas to cool her down. I got her a cooling collar but it didnt really seem to do to much. I have seriously considered the cooling Blanket. Have you ever had one? Is it worth the money? I know when I take her for a walk with in the first 10-15 minutes she will not walk any further because she is just too hot.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

We use beautiful cooling coats made by our friend Laurie in Arkansas. They have a high quality chamois backing. You wet them in cold water, wring them out, and they stay cool for several hours.She is a Pointer person, but we like that they also work very well to help lay unruly Golden coats down in addition to their cooling properties . She uses beautiful fabrics and trims, and will custom make anything you want. Below is the one she made for Emilie. 

Home - Lyn-Leigh's Frosty Mantellina's


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> as hot as it's been, Tito'd have to fight me for it...


They make them for humans too... you could each have one. 

That is a very nice coat Laura. Your friend does beautiful work. 

I like that the cooling coat we got puts the coolness by the organs you are trying to cool. I have seen other cooling coats that have the packets along the back. I would worry you would tighten up the muscles too much. The back is all muscles.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice! I have a cool coat for Tracer made of oasis fabric...It does a nice job blocking UVA/UVB...but of course it doesnt do much of anything to cool him when it is 90 degrees in the shade! 
I agree the cooling packs along the under carriage make sense...


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for that,
How small do think they will adjust. Pup is 4 1/2 months. Going to get an insulated box with fan tomorrow but with his heat I am still going to need a little extra. Plan is to use frozen water bottles in crate w/fans. But putting this on these right after a run is a better idea. You say hours to return clear. Would you say effective cooling would last at 2 hours maybe?


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the info I wanted to order one for my sisters dog but didnt know what it was called.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I really like that cooling product, I wish it didn't cost so much or I'd have one for each of the dogs and one for myself! I just have a couple of these: Cool Vest&#174 for Dog; Product Information


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Here is the size information sent to me when I inquired:

_ChillyDogT Sizing
The ChillyDogTwas designed to fit large to medium size working breeds such as GSDs, Malinois, Goldens, and Labs, however, just like with people, each dog is unique in overall chest size, length, and girth. 

Chest Girth: The circumference around the largest part of the dog's chest. This is the most critical measurement. 
This part of the vest adjusts from 28" to 46". (Please heed the 28" limit)
Length: The ChillyDogT is 9" long. Your dog must also be long enough between the elbow and back leg to accommodate the packs, so take that into account. 
If your dog is too short bodied - see the ChillyPupT. The yoke is adjustable as well.


ChillyPupT Sizing
The ChillyPupTis designed to fit medium dogs like Border Collies, Aussies, Spaniels, and breeds like Bulldogs that have a shorter torso. 
Chest Girth: The circumference around the largest part of the dog's chest. This is the most critical measurement. This part of the vest adjusts from 20" to 32". Chances are if your dog is less than 20" around, the vest will be too long for him.

Length: The ChillyPupT is 6 inches long, 3 inches shorter in length than the ChillyDogT. Your female dog should be at least 8 inches between her front legs and her back legs to avoid rubbing. Your male dog should be at even longer. The yoke is adjustable as well.

_We went with the small one as the smallest size of the big was was Quinn's "girth". And the large vest is 3" longer than what Gabby is wearing. Gabby is 10 months old, doubt she will grow much more but she should a little. At first we did not think it fit either dog, but then we realized how much of the straps were velcro and adjustable. 

These are not cheap. However I am hoping it will last and if they do what I am hoping and we use it, then it is not expensive at all.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

> These are not cheap. However I am hoping it will last and if they do what I am hoping and we use it, then it is not expensive at all.


Still a lot less expensive than an ER trip to the vet. Beside the fact I *DO NOT* want my pup to get heat exhaustion. I have had a couple and I believe it lowers your tolerance.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for this Ann! 

One question I have - when you use it on your dogs, are they comfortable lying down wearing them?

When I go to a trial or fun match, I generally get there early enough for Jacks to lie down and settle. We don't actually get up and start training until 5 minutes before we go into the ring.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Maxs Mom said:


> They make them for humans too... you could each have one.
> 
> That is a very nice coat Laura. Your friend does beautiful work.
> 
> I like that the cooling coat we got puts the coolness by the organs you are trying to cool. I have seen other cooling coats that have the packets along the back. I would worry you would tighten up the muscles too much. The back is all muscles.


 
If it were ice, I wouldn't have it across the back. These are simply cool. We've not had any problems, and I'd think that Pointers, without coat, surely would if any dog would.
If a dog is really hot, I either use a cooling towel in the groin, or have the dog stand on a towel that has been in a cooler of ice.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> If it were ice, I wouldn't have it across the back. These are simply cool. We've not had any problems, and I'd think that Pointers, without coat, surely would if any dog would.
> If a dog is really hot, I either use a cooling towel in the groin, or have the dog stand on a towel that has been in a cooler of ice.


I realized that Laura, which is why I spaced between complimenting your coat and the statement I made again about the cooling bottom. I have seen cooling coats with cooling packets along the back. I think that coat your friend made is beautiful and serves it's purpose. 

Megora - My dogs will be laying in their crates in the car with it on. Now Quinn does not think she can move with it on, but Gabby doesn't seem to care. LOL


----------



## Paige&Lily (Nov 4, 2010)

I saw these at a dog show recently-I believe they are the kind that is just wet down and not chilled, but I don't know how cool they get. They are quite a bit less expensive, but too much to spend on junk that doesn't work, so I was wondering if anyone here might have any knowledge of/experience with them before I buy one. We are starting agility in a few weeks outside so I need to get something as well, since it is already 105 here today and not even noon yet! And I need to get something for myself too.

Canine Cool Wraps


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Here is a great post on heat exhaustion and coolong from Dr. Nate Baxter over on RTF. Cooling-back by demand - RetrieverTraining.Net - the RTF

When we are at a test on a hot day I try to either park in the shade (or create shade if trees are not available. I also run a 12V fan (you can get them at RV and auto suppy stores) off of an emergency battery pack. I will put a frozen water bottle wrapped in a towel at the front of the crate in the air flow so that they have cooled air moving over them. I have the Dutch air conditioner (fan blowing over a bowl of ice) going at home today too!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I have cool coats for the dogs, they are wonderful, I can see a big difference in the dogs when I use them, they seem comfortable even in very hot weather. I also use a combo of the coats and Ryobi fans. The coat are soaked and on a very hot day the fans will dry them out and I pour more water on.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Today I used a Cool bed in the crate, I like those!


----------

